# Pro video player & Preset Palette II



## TheFuzzy (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I've visited this forums numerous times to fix my problems. But now I've hit a wall.
We have show coming up this week and we're just doing the last details to get everything working. So my problem is that I have a Preset Pallette II going out from dmx -> enttect usb pro-> Mac loaded with PvPlayer.
It works... But my problem is that my lighting board sends a signal from 0-100% and Pro video player only receives 0-255. So when I send the value 1 from the console it gets rounded up to 3 in pro video player.
Is there anything I can do to fix this? 
Thanks.


----------



## BobHealey (Jun 3, 2013)

*re: Pro video player & Preset Palette II*

You're going to have to do the math to convert. The values the console is sending are actually 0 - 255. 100% = 255, 0% = 0, 50%= 127 or 128, depending on rounding.


----------



## TheFuzzy (Jun 3, 2013)

*re: Pro video player & Preset Palette II*

I have tried that, but the problem is I cannot enter decimal numbers in Strand's OS. In pro video player I need video 1 to play but it will select the 2nd or 3rd video will be selected when I send 1%.


----------



## chausman (Jun 3, 2013)

*re: Pro video player & Preset Palette II*

You might be able to set a custom proportion that gives you the desired output levels.


----------



## TheFuzzy (Jun 3, 2013)

*re: Pro video player & Preset Palette II*

Do you have any idea on how to do that? I'm more in experienced in audio, I'm pretty new to the lighting console.


----------



## metti (Jun 4, 2013)

*re: Pro video player & Preset Palette II*


TheFuzzy said:


> Do you have any idea on how to do that? I'm more in experienced in audio, I'm pretty new to the lighting console.



Check in the console manual for the term dimmer curve. That might get you towards what you want.


----------



## Footer (Jun 4, 2013)

On the older strand consoles you could enter a way to see the raw values. Give strand a ring and see if this is still there. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cpf (Jun 4, 2013)

Shouldn't be hard to repatch the output so the "Max" is DMX=100 - then you'll have 1:1 control. 

Or, number your videos 3, 5, 8, 10, 13, 15...


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 4, 2013)

I called this to the attention of our Palette Master, Bobby Harrell.

bharrell said:


> I may not understand what you are asking but a couple of thoughts. You can always send 0-255 to any parameter. For intensity, use the period key and the command line will say Decimal, then enter the DMX value. For other values like color, you can use SHIFT and the encoder to do Fine values.
> 
> If you need to give a specific output a value, that can be done by typing S6-Output # @ . DMX ENTER.
> 
> ...


----------



## bharrell (Jun 7, 2013)

[1] [@] [.] [255] [ENTER]. The point or decimal will give you "Decimal" on the command line and then you can enter a DMX value rather than a percentage value.


----------

